# Poor Betta



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I woke up this morning to find my new betta female, purchased from walmart, dead. She was colorless and just floating. She was perfectly fine when I went to bed and when I woke up, she was dead. I am thinking it was either from stress or just a disease she had when I got her. Do you have any ideas?


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

my guess is as good as yours. walmart bettas tend to be ill. so it was probably a disease. especially if you gradually acclimated her to her tank.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

One word for you: Walmart I'm not even from america and don't have walmarts, but from what i've heard from hundreds of people - avoid their fish section like the plague.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

oh how can people live without walmart. granted their fish department SUCKS but the store on a whole is so wonderful. i go there for entertainment. i can buy movies, video games, an ipod, exercise equipment, groceries, clothes, bathing suits, jewelry, perfume, make up, toiletries, and sick fish all at one convenient location. what is there not to love about wallyworld. (other than the obvious sick fish) i love love love wally world


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Wally world is good, but I like Target better I think. They have nicer looking clothes, their decorating stuff is nice; they basically seem to have higher quality stuff. And they don't try to keep fish  (at least not the ones I know of). And their customer service seems better.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I like them both, I guess. Walmart's closer to my house so that's the one I always go to. I never buy fish or fish stuff at either place so that really makes no difference to me. My one complaint with Target, and it's a weird one, is that they stock their merchandise too close to the edge of the shelves and it falls off all the time. Every Target I've ever been in has done this. It just bugs me.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

LOL Imbrium! I have never had that problem....I guess what bugs me so much about Wlamart is the customer service is absolutely terrible! My sister was in wally world one day and the guy in line ahead of her had some heavy bottles of water that looked like they might break the bag. He asked for another bag and the cashier-get this-said that she is not allowed to give people extra bags. It was against Walmart policy. The guy just stood there. I guess he was dumbfounded. I know I would have been! Now in case you don't know how inexpensive bags are, you can get at least 3 for 1 cent. So that made me kind of ticked off (to put it nicely) to know that she would not give him an extra bag.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Hmm...I get stuff double bagged at Walmart all the time. I think the cashier was just an idiot. I've never had a problem with customer service at my Walmart. Best Buy on the other hand...


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

...betta death...to wal mart and target...very interesting...lol...well anyways I LOVE walmart, just not there fish. But yeah I ended up getting a refund on my fish and got a new one from a different local pet store.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

fish at my walmart are generally better than Big Al's. I know a number of people who get fish at big Al's and with in a couple of days every thing in their tank dies. They have severe overcrowding while walmart does not.
That being said, you have to check out the fish closely anywhere and be real picky about what you buy.
my super guppies came from walmart and they have been a joy-- very strong and very large.
my friend was setting up a tank recently and put in some danios to her tank from big Al's and they killed off everything including themselves. (killed a betta too).
A neighbor lost a tank of angels after adding a fish from BA'S as did one of the staff at work. 
They regularly medicate their fish. Recently had a huge shipment of fish for some grand opening or other and had old and sick fish in all the tanks as well as many dead.
I go to petcetera for my fish.
Mouse


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I am afraid I dont have any of the petstores mentioned mousey, just walmart...petsupermarket...petsmart...and a little store called...oh I dont remeber...but I am looking for any new pet stores around me.


----------



## lizziyay (Feb 15, 2009)

Please don't go to walmart to buy another fish! Yes it is very sad that they are in terrible conditions and that you feel the urge to take them home and nurse them back to health, but they are usually too far gone already before you get them home. They take terrible care of them and leave them in the tanks when they are dead for the other fish to dispose of them even when they don't know why they died...
And the bettas are kept in sad conditions and the water is always too cold for them.


----------

